# Please pray for us



## kevincali (Nov 15, 2012)

My mom is in the hospital for a possible aneurism. I'm hoping the diagnosis is wrong. 

I lost my brother, father, and grandfather. I can't lose my mom. 

Lord help me.


----------



## Harry Cline (May 22, 2015)

Don't know what to say really. I would get on the horn in your area and call around for some support groups that deal with this sort of trauma.
Main thing I guess I could say is don't slip into the booze or weed or any drug for that matter. I won't even begin to pretend I know what your feeling or going through.
I hope everything works out.
I was somewhat fortunate when I loss my brother years ago, I was older and was able I think to deal with it better plus I never liked him anyway. I think I loved him, but in general he was an a--hole. So maybe in someways that help me move on.

Anyway hang in there and no doubt others will come on to offer you encouragement.
(just don't do anything stupid if you know what I mean)


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

I am pulling for her.

It is difficult to lose loved ones. But eventually you must face the fact that, if you live long enough, you will lose everyone. Buddhist philosophy can be enlightening concerning pain. The Bible holds great wisdom for these situations, also. They have both been a comfort to me in the past.

Once again, I wish her well.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Hang in there kev. My thoughts are with you and your Mom.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

You got kev. Stay strong.


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

Prayers for your momma.


----------



## dwight55 (Nov 9, 2012)

Prayers upward bound, . . .

May God bless
Dwight


----------



## kevincali (Nov 15, 2012)

Last night/early morning, the neurosurgeon came in and asked her a bunch of questions and had her hold her hands up, eyes closed, can you feel this equally on both sides, etc. they said CT scan showed possibility, but lumber puncture showed blood. That was about 1:30 am. 

I spent the night in my truck in the parking lot, went in (now 6 am) and no one has come back to see her again?!?

I guess they're going to do another CT scan (incase it's a slow rupture?)

Neurosurgeon was talking about a coil to stop the bleed. 

Thanks for the prayers guys. She's a fighter!


----------



## Old Man (Dec 10, 2012)

Prayers for your Mom


----------



## PatriotFlamethrower (Jan 10, 2015)

Prayers and support from our home, Kevin. 

Stay strong, believe that your mom will survive this crisis, and God will intervene.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Praying for your mother, Kev.


----------



## MI.oldguy (Apr 18, 2013)

Prayers for your mom and you Kev.stay strong brother.god bless.


----------



## Ripon (Dec 22, 2012)

Will include you and your mom in our prayers today.


----------



## kevincali (Nov 15, 2012)

I had to run home real quick to give my gramma her daily medication. 

Latest update. My mom is now admitted into the hospital, not just in an ER sardine can room (7 others)

They're trying hard to rule out aneurysm or stroke, but can't. 

I'll be headed out that way again soon (next hour or so)


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

That's bad news. You and your mom will be in my thoughts.


----------



## kevincali (Nov 15, 2012)

Harry Cline said:


> Don't know what to say really. I would get on the horn in your area and call around for some support groups that deal with this sort of trauma.
> Main thing I guess I could say is don't slip into the booze or weed or any drug for that matter. I won't even begin to pretend I know what your feeling or going through.
> I hope everything works out.
> I was somewhat fortunate when I loss my brother years ago, I was older and was able I think to deal with it better plus I never liked him anyway. I think I loved him, but in general he was an a--hole. So maybe in someways that help me move on.
> ...


My brother died when I was 10/11. He was 12. I drank and smoked pot heavily from when I was 11 until I was 25. My dad died when I was 26, and my Grampa died when I was 27.

When my aunt died, I made and kept a promise to her. Before she died, she wanted to know if I was still on drugs. I told her no, and she gave me "that look". She said pot didn't count. I promised her I wasn't. When she died later that year, I gave everything up. So even after my dad died, and my Grampa died, I have stayed away from everything. I have no intentions of drinking again. I already have health problems from drinking as a teen. If I drink, I piss blood. Docs say I have lesions that bleed. It's painful as hell. One kidney is atrophied and I get back pain that isn't back pain. It's my kidneys.

Ok ok, Enough of a ramble......


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

She is added to our prayers. Keep us in the loop please.


----------



## kevincali (Nov 15, 2012)

Prayers must be working. They can't find anything serious enough to cause her symptoms (incredibly painful headache, neck pain, blurred vision, nauseousness, blood in lumbar puncture, temporary slurred speech). 

She is doing better and they're talking of releasing her this afternoon.


----------



## peaches (Mar 24, 2014)

Prayers for your mom and you.


----------



## kevincali (Nov 15, 2012)

Ok, we are home 

Thank you guys and gals for the prayers. It's still not over, but the hospital felt she could come home. Mustn't have been that serious? Or I'd like to believe that she was healed by a higher power


----------



## Harry Cline (May 22, 2015)

Irreverent crap deleted


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Praise the Lord! Great news. My wife had a real pretty young aunt that came down with a super bad headache and went to ER with it..where they checked her in and doped her up with pain killers. Well come to find out her problem was caused by a plug up in the spinal fluid. They said it could be something as small as a grain of sand. Whatever it was it if they had drilled a small hole in her skull and let off the pressure she woulda been ok..but they skipped that and caused her brain to die while they were lollygagging around. Forget the medical name for it right now but the moral of the story is dont be afraid to get some 2nd..and 3rd opinions on serious stuff like this. Doctors are pretty dumb sometimes..then they are letting them in with affirmative action and such things. Prayers continuing for Mom's good health.


----------



## Harry Cline (May 22, 2015)

Deleted and banned. You picked the wrong thread to show yourself.


----------



## 1skrewsloose (Jun 3, 2013)

Prayers sent! Where ever three or more are gathered! May the Lord send His Blessing!


----------



## Hemi45 (May 5, 2014)

I'm late to the party but pleased that it's actually become a party!!! God bless - that's great news!!!


----------



## redhawk (May 7, 2014)

I will keep both you and your mother in my prayers.


----------



## Salt-N-Pepper (Aug 18, 2014)

Hang in there! It goes without saying to watch it like a hawk!


----------



## Belcher (May 20, 2015)

kevincali said:


> My mom is in the hospital for a possible aneurism. I'm hoping the diagnosis is wrong.
> 
> I lost my brother, father, and grandfather. I can't lose my mom.
> 
> ...


How is she now? Dear my sympathese are with you but the only thing in my hand is to pray for your mom and for you. I shall pray for your mom to get well soon.


----------



## DadofTheFamily (Feb 19, 2015)

Praying


----------



## PatriotFlamethrower (Jan 10, 2015)

kevincali said:


> Ok, we are home
> 
> Thank you guys and gals for the prayers. It's still not over, but the hospital felt she could come home. Mustn't have been that serious? Or I'd like to believe that she was healed by a higher power


God has blessed your mom, and He has blessed you. Just BELIEVE.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Hope she is doing ok, prayers out from here.


----------



## CourtSwagger (Jan 3, 2013)

Kev, hope that your mother is continuing to improve. Y'all are still in our thoughts and prayers.


----------



## shotlady (Aug 30, 2012)

sending you warmth and prayers for comfort and healing.


----------



## kevincali (Nov 15, 2012)

Thank you everyone! Bed rest for her today, with a little bit of moving around as necessary. 

She should be fine. Gonna see her primary doc in a week


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

kevincali said:


> Thank you everyone! Bed rest for her today, with a little bit of moving around as necessary.
> 
> She should be fine. Gonna see her primary doc in a week


Kev, we are very glad to hear that great news!


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

Great news!


----------



## NotTooProudToHide (Nov 3, 2013)

That's good that things worked out man. I wouldn't wish that on any enemy.

Back on new years eve 2011/2012 my mother had an aneurysm and I can say it was a pretty traumatic experience for all those involved. That was the longest night in my life, I left work at around 11:30 or so then ran as fast as I could to our local hospital and they ended up flying her to another hospital where she had surgery. Then there was 2-3 month period of rehab then she had surgery again to replace the piece of skull they took out to repair the aneurysm but I'll be damned if she wasn't back at work in August on light duty.

It was a tough time but with good modern medicine along with a little help from god things got back to normal.

Just keep an eye on her symptoms because those sound exactly like the ones my mother had.


----------



## MikeyPrepper (Nov 29, 2012)

love sent


----------



## Salt-N-Pepper (Aug 18, 2014)

kevincali said:


> Thank you everyone! Bed rest for her today, with a little bit of moving around as necessary.
> 
> She should be fine. Gonna see her primary doc in a week


Great! Glad she's doing better!


----------

